
Show HN: Brightwork.io (data API Aggregator) Beta Now Open - pla3rhat3r
http://brightwork.io/beta/
======
pla3rhat3r
Co-Founder here. If anyone has questions let me know. You can get a high level
overview of what brightwork is at brightwork.io.

~~~
smt88
Problems:

1) Your signup page (the link for this post) doesn't say anything about what
you do. The signup page and "what is this?" page should be the same.

2) Your landing page at brightwork.io is painfully slow. Don't make us watch
animations to find out what you do. Put it in static text so we can read it as
quickly as we want.

3) I watched the painfully slow animations, and I still have no clue what you
do. Tell me what pain point you're eliminating or what I'll be able to do with
your product that I couldn't do before.

~~~
pla3rhat3r
Thank you for the feedback.

Brightwork makes it easier for Developers to gather data from their mobile
applications.

What makes Brightwork different is really the ease of use of the dashboard.
There are other API Management tools out there, but Brightwork takes the best
of the available mobile APIs and puts them in one place for Developers to be
able to figure out what's working and what's not working. Think Cloudability,
but with data.

~~~
smt88
> _gather data from their mobile applications_

What data? User behavior/tracking? Data from the API that I wrote? Data from a
BaaS like Parse?

I still don't understand this at all, and I've never heard of Cloudability.

~~~
pla3rhat3r
Brightwork is a data API aggregation tool. When you're done building whatever
mobile application you've built you likely want to collect data (usage,
demographic, etc). Most Developers use more than 1 data API because not every
tool collects everything someone wants to collect. So they use multiples
because they want to fill in the gaps where they exist.

Brightwork allows Developers to hook in one API ours, and then funnel that
information through it to a dashboard where all that data can now be combined,
better collected, and better understood.

Once you have the data you want, you can just hit the "Export Tool" which will
then output your report in a very easy to use format. Brightwork takes all the
heavy lifting out of data collecting.

Hope that helps clear it up.

------
tech_crawl_
Why is it called Brightwork?

